# Orzo - what do YOU make with it?



## Saphellae (May 24, 2011)

I am on a "use what you have" kick. Well, I have a few bags of orzo.  I am looking for cheap-ish recipes that are fresh tasting - starting to move away from the root vegetable / stew phase of the winter..

I do make a ginger beef with lime dish and throw it on top of orzo, and it's tasty.. looking for something different!  I do however love citrus flavors, or fresh flavors with orzo!

What do you use orzo for?


----------



## buckytom (May 24, 2011)

i love braised lamb shanks over orzo.

or oxtails over orzo, also.


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2011)

You can actually make a risotto type of dish with orzo.  Make it the same way you would make risotto, using orzo in place of rice.


----------



## Saphellae (May 24, 2011)

Mmm, lamb with orzo.. I wish lamb here wasn't so expensive.  I have never actually cooked it myself, but I have eaten amazing chops cooked by my brother in law!

Never had an ox tail... I'm squeamish... Not even sure if we can get those here lol.

Andy, doesn't the orzo get mushy? I would have to be really careful not to overcook! Great idea !


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2011)

Here's a recipe.  It shouldn't get mushy.  Just keep testing as you stir in the broth.  OF course, you can modify the add ins.


 *Orzotto (Orzo prepared like risotto)*​ 
3 C            Chicken Stock
  2 Tb            Olive Oil
  1 Ea            Shallot, minced
1 C            Orzo 
½ C            White Wine
TT            Salt and Pepper 
  2 Tb            Butter
 ⅓ C            Parmesan Cheese

 Heat the stock to a simmer and maintain at that temperature during the cooking process.

 In a saucepan, heat the oil and add the orzo and shallot and stir to coat with the oil.  Cook for a few minutes over medium heat until the orzo browns.

 Add the wine and reduce until almost dry.

 Add a ladleful of the stock and stir frequently while boiling gently.  

 When the stock is almost absorbed, add another ladleful and continue to cook, stirring frequently.  

 Continue adding the stock and cooking for about 20 to 25 minutes.

 When the orzo is tender and creamy, season to taste with salt and pepper and add the butter and the cheese.

 Mix in and serve.


----------



## Kayelle (May 24, 2011)

Here's one of my favorite side dishes from Orzo......

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/simple-side-dish-onion-orzo-with-mushrooms-67890.html


----------



## merstar (May 24, 2011)

An orzo dish I make often is with sauteed garlic, chopped roasted or fresh red bell pepper, sliced black olives, and spices, tossed with feta cheese or soft goat cheese.


----------



## Saphellae (May 24, 2011)

OK, all three of you (Andy, Kayelle, and Merstar) have won my heart - splitting it into three now... 

*poke prod dice*

Annnd tenderizing... *bam bam bam*

Oommffffff.

Whew.  OK.  Merstar, soft goat cheese and pasta, holy cow, and olives, oh my, I want!!!!  Def. going to try that one!!  I love red pepper so much.. unfortunately it's about $3 for a pepper after you weigh it.. so expensive  Maybe this summer... sounds like a good dish to eat chilled!

Andy, that's pretty much how I make my brown rice risotto - thanks for the recipe! I will try the same methods with the orzo (browning, etc)

Kayelle, that recipe sounds really good!  It is so easy too, great for a weeknight.. 

totally trying all of these... thank you!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2011)

The old italian girls in my area use it to make a great fruit salad.  

Google orzo fruit salad. 

 This is called a salad but, it can be a nice finish to a meal.


----------



## justplainbill (May 25, 2011)

Cook separately and add to any soup which would benefit from the addition of pasta.  E.G.-
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/minestrone-with-orzo-tnt-72400.html


----------



## Claire (May 25, 2011)

I would make some of it into a savory salad.  Chopped tomatoes, cukes, green onions or chives.  Maybe some nuts and feta, parm, or other salty cheese crumbles.  Olive oil, and lemon juice or vinegar.  Lots of your favorite fresh herbs.  If you want it to be a main dish instead of just a side, some chopped meat or garbanzo beans.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 25, 2011)

Orzo can also be added to bread dressings, after it's cooked.

I like to make a roast on the grill, over a drip pan.  When the roast is done, use the Au Jus to flavor the orzo, not like a gravy, but in it's liquid form.  You can thicken it lightly with a cornstarch slurry.  A the same time, grill some portabella mushrooms, dice, and add to the cooked orzo along with diced and sweated onions.  Serve in place of rice.

Orzo is great in a salad with avacado, lime, diced fresh tomato, and a bit of cilantro.  Throw in some grilled and cubed chicken or beef if you want and serve cold.

Just a couple more ideas for you.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## FrankZ (May 25, 2011)

Can you make a salted Orzo dish of some kind.


----------



## Saphellae (May 25, 2011)

lol frank you must have seen my "Salt" thread

great idea on cold salads etc for orzo guys! Thank you so much!


----------



## FrankZ (May 25, 2011)

Well... :


----------



## letscook (May 26, 2011)

i use it instead of rice in stuff peppers, make pasta salad with it, soups - love shrimp scampi over cooked orzo, greek salad using orzo and fresh spinach, feta, cucumbers, olives, red onion, lots of other ideas 

Creamy Orzo « I haven't tried this yet but going to this weekend

Orzo-Stuffed Peppers | Handle the Heat This were great, next time i make them going to put some ground It sauage in them

here is alot more ideas for orzo
http://foodgawker.com/?s=orzo&cat=0


----------



## CWS4322 (May 26, 2011)

I use it like rice. I add it to soup, stuff peppers with it, and eat it with garlic, butter, salt, pepper and parmasean cheese for lunch.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 26, 2011)

Orzo is one of my favorite pastas because it's so versatile.  

Three of my favorite ways of using it is to toss with butter, chopped Italian flat-leaf parsley, freshly ground black pepper, & freshly grated parmesan cheese for a light Italian side; or tossed with cooked chopped spinach & crumbled feta cheese for a little Greek twist (makes a complete meal with some olive-oil-sauteed shrimp on top); & finally, folded into chopped sauteed mushrooms &/or simply drizzled with a little white truffle oil.  Goes very nicely next to roasted poultry.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 26, 2011)

I had it for lunch with butter, grated cheese, garlic, fresh jalapeno peppers, salt and pepper. A friend who is a chef told me to freeze my "noodle" soups without the pasta and to toss orzo in when heating the soup...the pasta would be done when the soup was ready. I actually put a ziplock of orzo on top of the container so that I have orzo and remember to pop it in the pot.


----------



## Saphellae (May 26, 2011)

Great idea CSW, I tend to add my orzo to a big pot of soup and as we eat it over the next couple of days, the orzo soaks up all the liquid and ends up being more of a stew.. lol


----------



## msmofet (May 27, 2011)

Rice/roni with orzo as the roni

Quinoa/roni same deal


----------



## Zereh (May 27, 2011)

Cook the orzo until it's almost done and drain.

Add to the orzo some evoo, petso, parmesan and about 3/4c broth to a baking dish. Cover with foil and bake for about 30 minutes @ 350.

Can add just about anything to this. Zucchini, asparagus, roasted peppers, hot Italian sausage and/or broccoli are all good. If I'm adding any extras I saute them until nearly done before adding to the pasta and baking.

I also like to to use orzo for pasta salads.


----------



## ranleemil (May 31, 2011)

Pork Medallions quickly sauteed, held warm while you make a pan sauce with evoo, garlic, apricot jam, and ruby port( salt/pepper goes without saying)! Cook the pan sauce until thickened, add the pork tenderloin medallions back to warm through and serve with lightly buttered orzo. Add a salad , some crisp bread, wine and sit back and enjoy!


----------



## Andy M. (May 31, 2011)

Another option to consider is to brown your orzo in the oven to a rich medium brown.  Then proceed with your recipe.  The browning gives the orzo a very different favor that you will like.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 1, 2011)

agreed, andy. nice and toasty.

sort of along the lines of what mofet mentioned with the roni.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2011)

buckytom said:


> agreed, andy. nice and toasty.
> 
> sort of along the lines of what mofet mentioned with the roni.



When I make pilaf, my secret to success is to brown the pasta in butter until they both are medium to dark brown before adding rice and broth.  The rich nutty flavor that step adds is amazing.  

I also do that browning step when preparing buttered egg noodles.


----------



## ella/TO (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't forget to throw some toasted pine nuts in whatever kind of orzo you've made


----------



## kadesma (Jun 1, 2011)

I cook  my orzo in chicken broth then add sauteed mushrooms,onions,garlic then mix all to gather with a good size  piece of butter.top with parm serve with roasted chicken or roast beef veeggie green salad.
kadesma


----------



## Saphellae (Jun 1, 2011)

Browning orzo first.. oh yum.. gotta try that !!!

I didn't think this thread would explode ! Who knew so many people love orzo!!!


----------



## Chef AnnaMarie (Aug 28, 2012)

You should make orzotto. This is similar to Italian risotto but can be made with barley or orzo pasta. The process is the same and the result are yummy!


----------



## merstar (Aug 28, 2012)

I toss it with sauteed garlic, red bell pepper, black olives, low sodium chicken broth, herbs, spices, etc., then mix in some goat cheese until melted.


----------



## Cerise (Aug 29, 2012)

Even though it's an old topic/thread, glad it was bumped up for folks looking for orzo ideas.

(Greek) Stuffed peppers with orzo, ground lamb or beef, sun-dried tomatoes, feta & Greek seasonings.

Orzo salad w/ artichokes, tomatoes, feta cheese & (red wine) vinaigrette dressing.

Greek-style meatballs (w/lemon zest/lemon sauce) served over orzo.

(Greek) Meatball soup w/ orzo & vegetables of choice.

Orzo stuffed tomatoes.

Leftover orzo might be interesting in Arancini.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 29, 2012)

(I posted this on tonight's dinner thread but thought I'd leave it here too for safe keeping)

I was inspired by the bump back of the Orzo thread tonight.  Here's what I did..
1 cup of orzo cooked with two cups of water, along with a packet of Good  Seasons Italian dressing mix, 2 tbs. olive oil, and 2 tbs. white wine  vinegar.
It was simmered on the lowest setting of the burner for 15 min. and  turned onto a sheet pan to chill in the fridge. The flavor of the orzo was wonderful! When it was chilled I  turned it into a bowl and added fresh chopped parsley, basil, and chives  along with some marinated artichoke hearts. On each plate I mounded the  glorified orzo, topped with chilled cooked shrimp, some grated Italian  cheeses and surrounded it with home grown tomato wedges. Then the whole  thing was topped with a simple vinaigrette of white balsamic and extra  virgin olive oil.
A real winner, if I do say so myself.  







Click this bar to view the small image.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 29, 2012)

That is just beautiful, Kayelle!


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 29, 2012)

Glad this thread was bumped up, too....I love orzo salad.  

Kayelle, not sure why I can't view the picture, I just get a red X in a box....but it sounds really good!  I also love artichoke hearts in my orzo salad, just made one last week.  I like to add some of the liquid from the jar of marinated artichoke hearts, just to add a little more artichokey goodness.  

I add cucumbers, sundried tomatoes in olive oil, black olives, feta cheese, a little oregano, and lemon juice.  Now I want orzo salad again.


----------

